# Frieda



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I thought Id do a fluff posting. 
Usually were dealing with serious issues on this page. 
I thought Id post a picture of one of the cats we TNRed with her story.










Freida was a semi feral cat living in the backyard of one of our board of directors. She had her kittens in the dead of winter. Twice a coyote tried to get her kittens. Freida and Chuck ran the coyotes off. Freida moved her kittens to the roof of his house. Chuck (who doesn like heigths) climbed each day to the roof with her food and put a shelter up there for them. But it was getting to be sub zero temperature up on the roof.

We brought Freida to my insulated garage to raise her kittens. Then spayed her and rereleased her to Chucks backyard. She worked her way into his house and is now living as an indoor only cat with 4 other cats in his home.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Merry. I needed a story with a happy ending today. 

Frieda was very lucky to have you and Chuck looking out for her and her babies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Merry, you're the kitty's angel. Thank you for being such a caring person.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! She is really a beauty! It must have been true love for Chuck to overcome a fear of heights to take care of her. What a special guy and it is wonderful to hear a happy ending.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Chuck is a true animal lover. He is retired and we asked him to be on our board of directors. He knows everyone in the area which is a plus. When I had Frieda he kept saying to me "are you sure you dont want to keep her". I kept saying no. I have a limit of two or Id become the crazy cat lady who lives by her self. I know if push comes to shove I can afford vet bills for my two kitties. Chuck kept saying "I dont need 5 cats"! Well I guess he did. Who could resist sweet brave Frieda!


----------

